# STOP EXOTIC BAN IN NEW YORK



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Found this on another board: http://www.petitiononline.com/9673/petition.html


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Found this on another board: http://www.petitiononline.com/9673/petition.html


anyone who can not get the bill right when argueing a case
for signing a petition really does not need any help

Waste of time, do not bother signing

Here is the Bill the individual lists as a ban on exotics
http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A07375
a stop smoking bill :laugh:

The only one regarding Exotic animals is
http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A09988
Which is just plain a good law.

This regulates the sellers of animals not the owners of.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Petitions don't change laws..


----------

